# DCF77 Funkuhrempfänger (24 VDC) für SPS



## spstiger (4 Mai 2014)

Ich hatte schon seit langer Zeit immer wieder mal nach einem DCF-Empfänger für SPS gesucht, der das Funkuhrsignal auf 24 VDC portiert. Ich hatte bisher nur 5 VDC-Baugruppen gefunden.
Wir haben deshalb mit einem Partner aus einer bestehenden Nebenuhrsteuerung eine Platine für SPS entwickelt.

Der Empfänger wandelt das Zeitsignal des Funksenders in ein 24 VDC Signal um, das in der SPS einfach dekodiert werden kann. Damit kann man sehr einfach die Uhren in der SPS synchronisieren.
Das Signal belegt lediglich einen 24 VDC-Eingang der SPS. 

Wir haben das für unsere Thinget SPS erfolgreich eingesetzt und stellen ein Programm zur Synchronisation der Thinget Uhr mit dem Empfänger als Download zur Verfügung.
Die Baugruppe funktioniert aber für beliebige SPS.

Da ich mir vorstellen kann, dass so ein Zeitmodul für einige hier interessant ist, haben wir das in unserem Shop aufgenommen:
http://www.spstiger.de/Funkuhrempfaenger-DCF77-fuer-SPS

Steffen


----------



## Kieler (7 Mai 2014)

Wenn das ganze jetzt noch ein Gehäuse hätte ....
Ich suche so etwas auch des öfteren. Ich habe hier noch so ein Teil liegen, was leider nicht mehr hergestellt wird. Das Prinzip war das gleiche. Aber das ganze war in einem Gehäuse. Im Kopf habe ich jetzt ein Gehäuse wie diese :
http://www.theben.de/Produkte/Zubehoer/Antennen/Antenne-DCF77-KNX/(language)/ger-DE
Ich bin der Meinung der Lieferant hatte sich damals auch mit Theben genau über dieses geeinigt. Eure Platine und Antenne in einem solchen Gehäuse und das ganze wäre ein richtig schickes Produkt.

Vielleicht kommt das ja noch?


----------



## Blockmove (7 Mai 2014)

@spstiger

Schau dir mal zum Vergleich folgendes an: http://www.process-informatik.de/produkte/uhrzeit&mt=1 
So könnte eine industrietaugliche Ausführung aussehen.

Dafür kannst du dann gerne den doppelten Preis verlangen


----------



## Kieler (7 Mai 2014)

@Blockmove

Nein, finde ich nicht gut.
Elegant ist es, die Elektronik gleich mit in die doch recht voluminöse Antenne einzubauen. Dann wird der ganze "industrietaugliche" Blechkasten nicht benötigt. Weiterhin benötigt spstiger bei seinem Aufbau nur einen Di und 24V DC.


----------



## Blockmove (7 Mai 2014)

@Kieler

Abgesetzte bzw. externe Antennen sind eigentlich Standard bei DCF, WLAN usw.
Ich wollte zudem nur spstiger zeigen, wie "Marktbegleiter" ein ähnliches Produkt gestalten.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## spstiger (8 Mai 2014)

Danke für eure Beiträge, finde ich sehr hilfreich. Was würdet ihr von so einem Hutschienengehäuse halten:
http://www.voelkner.de/products/190577/Elektronikgehaeuse-Me-Max-35-2-2-Kmgy.html

Oder doch eher ein Wandgehäuse in dieser Art:
http://www.voelkner.de/products/40237/Ps-77-6-Tm-mit-Metrischen-Vorpraegungen.html

Grüße

Steffen


----------



## Blockmove (8 Mai 2014)

Entweder Hutschiene oder das Theben-Gehäuse von Kieler


----------



## Kieler (8 Mai 2014)

Es ist halt die Frage, wie man es machen möchte. Wenn Elektronik und Antenne getrennt sind, dann das Hutschienengehäuse. Falls man beides zusammen aufbaut, dann das Wandgehäuse. Ich habe mal ein Foto eines älteren Gerätes beigepackt. Hier ist alles in einem Gehäuse. Dieses schraubt man an einer günstigen Stelle an die Wand und geht in den Schaltschrank zur SPS nur noch mit einer 3adrigen Leitung. Im Schrank gibt es also keinen weiteren Komponenten der Uhr. Die DCF Uhr von Siemens, macht das ähnlich. Diese befindet sich auch in einem Wandgehäuse, nicht unähnlich denen aus deinem Link.


----------



## spstiger (13 Mai 2014)

Das ist wirklich sehr hilfreich, Vielen Dank. Siemens macht das gut, besonders das Schild mit der richtigen Ausrichtung ist eine sehr gute Idee.


----------



## RONIN (13 Mai 2014)

Kieler schrieb:


> Die DCF Uhr von Siemens, macht das ähnlich. Diese befindet sich auch in einem Wandgehäuse


https://eb.automation.siemens.com/mall/de/at/Catalog/Search/?searchTerm=SIPLUS DCF77
Ich schmeiss, wegen der Vollständigkeit, den Link mal hier rein. Ist zwar nicht ganz günstig aber ich glaub es gibt fertige Bausteine dazu.


----------

